
Bloggings a Low-Cost, High Return Marketing Tool - iamelgringo
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/27/business/smallbusiness/27sbiz.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&adxnnlx=1198718726-ZCaDc/aGMb3mVqiRExQb7w
======
brlewis
If you're a clothing manufacturer or a restaurant, photo sharing might serve
you better than blogging. Or maybe you want something in between. My site,
ourdoings.com, bridges the gap between blogging and photo sharing better than
anything else out there.

